# Grouper ID



## choppedliver

Hey guys, went to 3 mile Tuesday, was slow all day, but wedidcatch agrouper.

I've never caught a grouper before and tried to id with my fish book but the pics usually dont look too much like the real thing. I couldnt tell if it was a scamp, gag, or something else. Either way, it was released unharmed. 

Can someone tell me what this one is and how to tell the difference? 

Thanks!












Edit: Just attached full size image to make easier to id


----------



## lobsterman

little gag.


----------



## P-cola_Native

Looks like a small black grouper (not gag)to me, doesn't have the trailer finslike on a scamp and small gags are usually grey with the classic gag patterning on the sides. But, I could be wrong.


----------



## lobsterman

By George I think you might be right.

http://www.acfishing.com/fishid/list.html


----------



## choppedliver

I looked at that link you posted, I dont see the similarity to a black grouper? This one is spotted doesnt have the distinct blotches I see on the link to black grouper


----------



## lobsterman

Check the tail, I will say it is alot harder on most juvenile fish to properly identify. Larger ones are definitely easier for sure.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Looks like a young yellow mouth grouper to me.










Here is a pic showing the difference between a scamp and a yellow mouth. The only difference I see is the tails. Scamp on top and yellow mouth on the bottom.


----------



## P-cola_Native

Here are the pics of my black. When it came out of the water it was lit up eith the square checkerboard pattern, but as soon as it hit the ice the pattern fadded into a mostly black color with small spots all over it. There was a 62 pounder caught on the Island Spirit around the same time and it was more of a grey color, but still had the dots and the black fins. The juveniles may looks different.


----------



## P-cola_Native

The yellow mouths I have caught had a lot more yellow and slight trailers through out the tail fin, but I've never seen one that small so...


----------



## choppedliver

Man I dont feel bad now for not being able to tell the difference lol


----------



## P-cola_Native

Look at the anal fin in the pic of the scamp Telum posted and the anal fin in your pic, looks kinda close and should rule it out as a yellow mouth. Might be a scamp after all.

Blacks and gags should have rounded anal fins too.


----------



## choppedliver

Just uploaded the full size pic as an attachment so you can see it better


----------



## lobsterman

I don't think it is a broom tail either.


----------



## atlantacapt

scamp


----------



## Ocean Man

I say Scamp as well, I just dont think its big enough to show the pronounced tail features.


----------



## countryjwh

judging by the pic, i would have to say scamp also.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

If it is THIS hard for us to decide, then how in the HECK is FWC supposed to know what it is?

Good luck proving what it was in court. I can see the federal judge now, staring at the pictures and trying to decide if you are illegal or not.:hotsun

Seems to me that you would be able to get off just due to the prosecution being unable to prove your guilt beyond a reasonable doubt.:takephoto


----------



## reelthrill

Scamp


----------



## Mullethead

Juvie scamp


----------



## recess

scamp and nothing else just my 2cents.

TIM


----------



## choppedliver

So not only do I need a lawyer to interpret bag limits I need an ichthyologist to keep me from interpreting the bag limits for the wrong fish


----------



## Sam Roberts

*We need jake adams to identify!*


----------



## Wade Schepper

definitely a scamp.


----------



## Dynamic

Its a scamp. they're the smallest of the deep water groupers. I heard they're name comes from the literal meaning of the word scamp. Because they're tricky to catch.


----------



## user6993

Looks a whole lot like a scamp. Remember most fish take on a different look while in the bay. Like Gags look a whole lot different then out in GOM. Gene


----------



## Sam Roberts

*scamp's fin is jagged not smooth...*

*Don't think its a scamp but I'm no expert!*


----------



## bluffman2

scamp......no doubt ....dont ask why :doh


----------



## capt mike

SCAMP!! JUVENILE!!!!!!


----------



## Cornflake789

Exactly, I catch em all the time on Charlie Pier


----------



## User6882

ALL the time robert?


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA

100% scamp no ifs ans or asses about it


----------



## todd in the bay

hey guys, If that isn't a Gag grouper what is this>>


----------



## Drew Mixon

your fish is a gag. the other was a scamp. that was put to bed a while back.

cheers.

drew


----------



## AaronBarnes

I 'd say scamp...


----------

